# Impots.gov.fr still chasing for taxe fonciere on a property sold 3 years ago...



## PaulCoombs (4 d ago)

Does anyone know of a form or process to notify the french tax office that we no longer own a property. Written and emailed, but 3 years later still getting demands for taxe fonciere on a property we sold in 2020....

Many thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Is it the 2020 taxe fonciere they are asking for? Because the taxe is assessed against the owner of the property as of January 1st of the year. If you sold the property during 2020, you still owe the tax for 2020. (Yes, for the whole year.) Otherwise, you should be off the hook for taxe foncier starting in 2021 onward.


----------



## PaulCoombs (4 d ago)

No, this bill is for 2022. I had a bill for 2021, but wrote back with a copy of the attestation and told nothing to pay. But then get a bill for 2022. I am sure it will be fine, just don't want to fall foul of the taxman...


----------

